# Ims or Vst baskets with Sage Grinder Pro



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Since switching to an Ims basket ( last Wednesday) from a cheap generic basket my sage grinder pro could not seem to grind fine enough......

Until it broke !

Sage are replacing the grinder with a new one ( credit to them straight swap my broken one for a new boxed one)

I just wondered if my grinder was already mal functioning and that's why it couldn't grind find enough for the new Ims basket or if sage grinders will never be able to grind fine enough for Ims or Vst baskets

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Should grind fine enough, probably, I found it got quite clumpy so needed some twiddling and that annoyed me enough to move it on. Others have had them and been happy.

What machine is it being used with?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

A gaggia classic and the sage was fine with a non branded basket

But I changed to Ims and it seemed to run much faster - too fast,

I couldn't get the grind fine enough on the finest setting !( I know the sage has its detractors- but it was ok before) And then the grinder broke

So I don't know if it's a problem that sage grinder pro and its is not upto using with a Ims basket or is it my sage was already breaking.

Sage are sending me a new grinder tomorrow and I'm looking for confirmation that others successfully use Ims and vst for espresso

If it's too much for the sage


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Asgross said:


> I'm looking for confirmation that others successfully use Ims and vst for espresso
> 
> If it's too much for the sage


That's what I was answering I used it with a VST. It clumped but would grind finely enough.

IMO the machine will have an impact on how finely you have to grind, so it might affect what others tell you to know it's with a Classic. Also the type of bean, some seem to need a finer grind.

The VST has more holes then most stock baskets so does usually require a finer grind, can't speak to the IMS one


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks -your answer is helpful.

Do you recall approximately what grind setting number you were grinding on for vst basket - I'm just wondering if you were grinding with the sage close to it max capacity

Just before my sage packed up it was at its max and still not find enough - could have been the fault ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Asgross said:


> Thanks -your answer is helpful.
> 
> Do you recall approximately what grind setting number you were grinding on for vst basket - I'm just wondering if you were grinding with the sage close to it max capacity
> 
> Just before my sage packed up it was at its max and still not find enough - could have been the fault ?


I know that I never went to the lowest setting, think lowest I got was about 6 or 8 but it was a while ago.

If it was 15g basket and you have it could try 18g basket for instance because more coffee helps give a bit more resistance to slow it down. Hopefully the new one will just work though . Otherwise see how much you can up the dose in the basket because that can also have similar effect


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Good advice

I've been trying 16- 17g into a Ims 16-22g basket

I'll try bigger dose

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

No worries, yes higher dose can have pretty good effect. Sounds like you should have some room to play with in that one.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Grinder arrived

Smokey barns Ethiopian beans, 18g dose produced lovely shot in 35 secs with the grinder on 11, so plenty of room to grind finer

I'll get a smaller ims and play about with doses etc

Thanks again


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Good news, glad to hear that seems better with the replacement grinder.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The IMS baskets have a much wider "suggested" dose than VST (don't know why this is), in your case I think heading towards the top stated capacity is probably the best


----------

